
Using realtime CAPTCHAs to help the blind - cstejerean
http://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/newsrel/science/10-07HumanGridWeAreCogs-.asp
======
thomasswift
I really like these new captchas that are attempting to solve problems, like
reCAPTCHA.

